# [OT] preso da pazzia ....

## koma

Ok voglio confessarmi con voi genttooini sono uscito di testa e ho deciso di....

```
#emerge -e gnome
```

Soli 237 pacchetti  :Smile:  ci vediamo qnd finisce probabilmente settimana prox

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ok voglio confessarmi con voi genttooini sono uscito di testa

 

Uhm...

 *koma (Fri Jun 06, 2003 11:26 am) wrote:*   

> Questo è il primo reply ke scrivo  spero di essere il benvenuto... sono koma da Torino... Volevo annunciare la mia entrata in qst mondo di pazzi Gentoo mi ha molto incuriosito oltretutto sfrutto fastweb qnd scarikare pakketti nuovi mi costa meno ke prenderli da cd  .
> 
> Stanoette verso l'una ho lanciato emerge KDE e sta ankora lì ingrifato a compilare ( è l'una e mezza del pomeriggio) ke dite.. è normale?
> 
>   speriamo bene.
> ...

 

Quindi:

Sapevi a cosa andavi incontro.

Avevi già il tasto della 'c' rotto.

Dopo tutto il tempo che ci hai messo, KDE che fine ha fatto?

Prenditela con blackman. :Razz: 

----------

## koma

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi:
> 
>    1. Sapevi a cosa andavi incontro.
> ...

 

1) NO  :Wink: 

2) Mai usato non è che è rotto mai usato e basta  :Very Happy: 

3) Marcisce con le sue pesantezze nel mio HD

4) sto pensanod di farmi dare una /64 ... non mi conviene litigarci

N'altra cosa .. come fai a far venire i quote con scritto chi e qnd ha detto qlc?

----------

## koma

21:04

dopo 4 ore ...

88 di 237

con un calcolo approssimativo direi che mancano...

6 

 ore  mamma ce la farà a nn schiattarmi la cpu ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per far uscire chi e quando a scritto qualcosa fai cosi:

```
[quote="koma (Fri Jun 06, 2003 11:26 am)"]

[/quote]
```

ciao

----------

## koma

thz =)))

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> 21:04
> 
> dopo 4 ore ...
> 
> 88 di 237
> ...

 

È in questi momenti che non mi pento di essere passato a fluxbox.

L'unica cosa che non capisco è perché -e? Come mai devi riemergere tutto? Poi attento che GNOME non è meno pesante di KDE.

----------

## koma

mh io  :Laughing:   uso knome kde blackbox fluxbox window maker .. li ho tutti mi piace saper di poter usare tutte le interfacce che voglio.. alla fine uso solo fluxbox ... ma ad esempio su fluxbox appare misteriosamente kmix .... la barra delle applicazioi di gnome etc =)

----------

